# Deadly new breed of bloodthirsty, killer frog discovered in Landsborough, Qld!



## CaptainRatbag (May 30, 2012)

I think..... but maybe not?:lol:

Maybe you can tell me what sort of frog this is? He moved into a potplant on my verandah..... he gets cranky when you water the plant.... he is inside the hollow log the plant climbs on during the day, and on top of it like in the pic during the night 

He changes colour from bright green to dullish brown.... he never seems to move far? What would he be looking to eat there? (what do frogs eat?)


----------



## JAS101 (May 30, 2012)

looks like a green tree frog , and yes they can attack u .
they eat anything that kinda fits in there mouth > see pics .


----------



## Rocky (May 30, 2012)

Question Jas, do they make good pets? Are they fairly docile with handling?

Always been fascinated by frogs, but also heard that some natural acids in our hands can hurt them with prolonged handling. I'm most likely wrong, but I was told to put a frog down as a little boy because of this.


----------



## wasgij (May 30, 2012)

they're fine to handle as long as you have wet hands. the water that is used in their tank must be either rain water or conditioned to remove chlorine etc. No issue with regularly handling really, greens tend to cope fantastically with it. easy to keep fun to watch. be warned though, they are pigs!


----------



## Rocky (May 30, 2012)

Thank you Wasgij. Might research them a bit and look into it! Was shocked when I found out that I had to release the 100 tadpoles I saved out of a puddle. Never knew they needed a license. (This was over 9 years ago mind you)


----------



## MontyTheBredl (May 30, 2012)

I picked one up in darwin once after a fishing trip in the salt, completely forgot the salt on my hand factor, my bro told me to put it down so I put some cold water over it to wash the salt off. thats my lil story haha sorry it just made me think of it


----------



## SteveNT (May 30, 2012)

You should see them catching micro bats. The folding process to get one into their mouths is hilarious.....not for the bat but!


----------



## Darlyn (May 30, 2012)

Did you catch any fish in the salt? : )


----------



## MontyTheBredl (May 30, 2012)

No  Considering im a fisher, and only caught 2 longtoms and hooked and lost a 1m+ queenie it was quite dissapointing.. Thread hijacking over haha


----------



## CaptainRatbag (May 30, 2012)

So, what do they eat (apart from human flesh?):lol:

Its kinda nice having him around..... If I know what he likes to eat, I will give them to him if I find some  Or, more to the point, what SHOULDNT he eat?

To me, it looks like an adult? Is there any inobtrusive way to tell if male or female? ie, by looking?


----------



## wasgij (May 30, 2012)

It is an adult, you wont be able to sex it reliably though. sexing frogs can be tricky, females tend to be larger than males and have a different head shape. Males also show nuptial pads on their front feet, but they are only apparent around breeding season. If you want to feed it something use pretty much any bug you have or can catch, they aren't fussy! they will also take pinkies but don't make it a regular thing as its not great for them.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (May 30, 2012)

anyone own red eyes?


----------



## Rocky (May 30, 2012)

I love the title of this thread, I giggle every time I see it.


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 30, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> So, what do they eat (apart from human flesh?):lol:
> 
> Its kinda nice having him around..... If I know what he likes to eat, I will give them to him if I find some  Or, more to the point, what SHOULDNT he eat?
> 
> To me, it looks like an adult? Is there any inobtrusive way to tell if male or female? ie, by looking?



you pervert

I remember as a kid that they used to come onto the back verandah when it was wet


----------



## JAS101 (May 30, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> You should see them catching micro bats. The folding process to get one into their mouths is hilarious.....not for the bat but!


well i cant imagine the bat being too happy lol


----------



## CaptainRatbag (May 31, 2012)

JAS101 said:


> looks like a green tree frog , and yes they can attack u .
> they eat anything that kinda fits in there mouth > see pics .



Evidently you taste 'finger licking good' to frogs :lol:


----------



## Nes88c (May 31, 2012)

my two green tree frogs eat crickets, flies, mealworms and silkworms.... i feed them medium crickets mostly. 

the only way i know how to tell the difference between a male and female is the males are the ones who croak. (sorry im no expert) so i know i have a male and a female as only the smaller ones of my frogs croaks, the female will someimes make a noise like a croak, but its a bit funny, i always laugh and think she is saying "shut up, im right here" lol...

they are easy to keep, just a light for UVB, heat if you are in cold areas, heated water, that is either rain, or boiled, or left in the sun for 3-4 days...

they like humid areas, so if you have a fogger or a waterfall in their enclosure they like that too.

i am often woken up by the conversation my male has with himself... also bcos they only react to a certain tone of pitch, sometimes when the TV is on, he croaks to a whole ad... i remember he liked one add, the name has escaped me... but it was funny.

in regards to handling, as long as your hands are wet, (remember to use the water suitable for them e.g. no chlorine) they are pretty good. i know that they use the defense meckanism of peeing on their pretators so watch out for that. but yeah... hope that helps.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (May 31, 2012)

Liamb561 said:


> anyone own red eyes?




Only after a good night out :lol: Hehehehehehehe



Nes88c said:


> my two green tree frogs eat crickets, flies, mealworms and silkworms.... i feed them medium crickets mostly.
> 
> 
> they are easy to keep, just a light for UVB, heat if you are in cold areas, heated water, that is either rain, or boiled, or left in the sun for 3-4 days...
> ...



Thanks Nes, I am only interested in giving him/her a treat if I stumble across something he might like. I dont want to 'keep' him, nor handle him..... more like just encourage him to stay  I have never heard it croak, so maybe it is female? The only noise it makes is when the potplant is watered, it growls :shock:, thats how I discovered it was there.


----------



## Thyla (May 31, 2012)

Whatever your doing now is good because it decided to take up residence in the pot plant. Frogs will call for a number of reasons including the males to attract a mate, a distress call, in anticipation of rain (based on an air pressure drop), or when its actually raining (in the case of you watering your pot plant). From wild observations, they turn the dark browner colour when they're hot, and stay the light green colour when cool or room temperature. Feeding has been covered already, pretty much anything that can fit in their mouths (or anything they can shovel into their gob with their front hands).
If your going to wear gloves to handle, don't use powdered gloves, only powder-free gloves.


----------



## Dannyboi (May 31, 2012)

There is a way to tell males and females apart. Males have a black spot on what would be their 'thumb' but this can be very hard to spot. Females do still croak from time to time just not as mad as a male so its not a guaranteed way. Chances are the frog is hanging near your place because there are lights which attracts bugs no need to feed it yourself it looks at a pretty happy weight.


----------



## NTNed (May 31, 2012)

The ones up here love earth worms too, I often find them at night during the wet up here grabbing all the worms surfacing due to water logging of the ground. I've got a heap of the green tree frogs (more like khaki or olive) and arrow heads around my house in the burbs. I love that they're there...... until the rain comes and the racket they make is insane, no hope of talking on the phone. Well I guess it's not that bad afterall,,,,lol.


----------



## Skelhorn (May 31, 2012)

Hmmmmmmmm we used to have heaps where we lived north of Bundy.
We had one that we loved and was an incredible frog. He moved in when he was just a young adult, quite a jumpy little chappy, you could tell cause he had a distinctive craok.

Anyways one night we were sitting watching TV and we heard him croaking and 'screaming' in pain. we jumped up and behind a counch on the veranda was a 1 1/2 meter carpet trying to devour him. So my dad grabbed the snake around the neck and held it till it started to let the frog go (yes we deprived a snake of its meal but it was in our house and these frogs kept the bugs away). 

From that point onwards we were always able to tell him because of the scars on his back.

When we moved in 2000 to Tannum Sands (Gladstone) we actually took him with us (back then I didn't know about licencing etc and it may have been wrong but its in the past, its life get over it  )

He lived with us for another few years then oneday dissapeared. We had him I think for about 10 years??? So he might have come to the end of his time.

All in all pretty cool non pet tho 

We used to catch massive moths and he would destroy them, they eat as much as you can give, one night I gave one about 15 months. mind you he was only about 6cm long, so you can image how full he would have been, after I stopped he climbed straight back up near the light and kept on going!


----------



## Nes88c (May 31, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> Hmmmmmmmm we used to have heaps where we lived north of Bundy.
> We had one that we loved and was an incredible frog. He moved in when he was just a young adult, quite a jumpy little chappy, you could tell cause he had a distinctive craok.
> 
> Anyways one night we were sitting watching TV and we heard him croaking and 'screaming' in pain. we jumped up and behind a counch on the veranda was a 1 1/2 meter carpet trying to devour him. So my dad grabbed the snake around the neck and held it till it started to let the frog go (yes we deprived a snake of its meal but it was in our house and these frogs kept the bugs away).
> ...




I get so scared that my pythons will escape n take my frogs, that they are in separate rooms now. Lol omg I would have been so upset about that poor frog  was they any damage to. Him? Other then the scars I mean. 

Ii had friends try n give me a green tree frog wild caught cos it was missing a leg n some toes. I had to explain its illegal and that their limbs normally grow back if they are still young. We ended up taking it to somewhere... N they looked after it, they still couldn't believe I wouldn't take it. Some people will never understand.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 31, 2012)

> Ii had friends try n give me a green tree frog wild caught cos it was missing a leg n some toes. I had to explain its illegal and that their limbs normally grow back if they are still young. We ended up taking it to somewhere... N they looked after it, they still couldn't believe I wouldn't take it. Some people will never understand.



Even if you damage the limb bud of a tadpole it will cause permanent damage and while removing a frogs leg will heal over, it would not grow back. Green Tree Frogs can live in captivity for over 20 years by the way, they aren't short lived animals.


----------



## Skelhorn (May 31, 2012)

Nes88c said:


> I get so scared that my pythons will escape n take my frogs, that they are in separate rooms now. Lol omg I would have been so upset about that poor frog  was they any damage to. Him? Other then the scars I mean.
> 
> Ii had friends try n give me a green tree frog wild caught cos it was missing a leg n some toes. I had to explain its illegal and that their limbs normally grow back if they are still young. We ended up taking it to somewhere... N they looked after it, they still couldn't believe I wouldn't take it. Some people will never understand.



Na the little one was alright  Tough little bugger  A bit of skin missing and very light bleeding and was wheezing a bit after it...but that may of had something to do with the 5 foot python squeezing the life out of it lol


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (May 31, 2012)

Not that I advocate messing with native wildlife *cough, cough* but my own froggies loved the odd day old rat as a treat now and again!



CaptainRatbag said:


> Only after a good night out :lol: Hehehehehehehe
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Nes, I am only interested in giving him/her a treat if I stumble across something he might like. I dont want to 'keep' him, nor handle him..... more like just encourage him to stay  I have never heard it croak, so maybe it is female? The only noise it makes is when the potplant is watered, it growls :shock:, thats how I discovered it was there.


----------



## Nes88c (May 31, 2012)

Geckphotographer,

I know they can live a long time 

And I seem to remember my preschool had a little frog whose leg grew back... It got stuck in the hinges of a door at one of the teachers houses... I'm sure the leg grew back... I might be wrong though... Or maybe they just swapped the frogs n said the leg grew back. Oh well thanks for the info


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 31, 2012)

> And I seem to remember my preschool had a little frog whose leg grew back... It got stuck in the hinges of a door at one of the teachers houses... I'm sure the leg grew back... I might be wrong though... Or maybe they just swapped the frogs n said the leg grew back. Oh well thanks for the info


I've been involved in the mark recapture of frogs that has been happening for 20 years (I don't mean I've been involved for 20 years for those who point out I'm 18) a number of the frogs are missing arms, legs, whatever, some from a young age and we have recaptured the same animals sometimes 10 years later still missing those limbs. Unfortunately I have no proof of that, because while we weigh and measure each animal and write down it's microchip number we don't really keep tabs on who has arms/legs etc but since they sit in the same spot most the time we've cross referenced the number just to check numerous times.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Jun 1, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> Na the little one was alright  Tough little bugger  A bit of skin missing and very light bleeding and was wheezing a bit after it...but that may of had something to do with the 5 foot python squeezing the life out of it lol



Obviously it wasnt his time to 'croak' :lol::facepalm:


Sorry, couldnt resist that one :lol:



Nes88c said:


> Geckphotographer,
> 
> I know they can live a long time
> 
> And I seem to remember my preschool had a little frog whose leg grew back... It got stuck in the hinges of a door at one of the teachers houses... I'm sure the leg grew back... I might be wrong though... Or maybe they just swapped the frogs n said the leg grew back. Oh well thanks for the info




No, they dont grow back........

View attachment 253914


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 11, 2012)

is your frog still around ?? lol

Cathy


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Oct 11, 2012)

Yes, he lives in the potplant, inside the hollow stake that holds it up :lol:

Still have all the coastals visiting, A yellow and black monitor, Kangaroos all over the lawn, owls and Kookeburras on the clothesline (owls at night/Kookas daytime) and now have a couple of northern brown bandicoots that come up to the rat shed and eat the scraps :lol: like a zoo up here...... 

So, for $20 you can come up.... I'll even let you handle my snake :shock: (or not?) Bbwwwwahahahahahehehehe


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 11, 2012)

depends how big it is 

Cathy


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Oct 11, 2012)

Most girls say....."ohhhh... ahhhhhh look at the size of that! Can I hold it?" when they see it, so must be ok? 

Especially my coastal montgomery (monty for short):lol:


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 11, 2012)

show me a pic of him 

Cathy


----------



## SteveNT (Oct 11, 2012)

We have 3 biguns that live in the pots on the balcony (we are 4 floors up). You should hear them whinge when the plants get watered in "the Dry". I guess they are trying to sleep lol.

Now the storms are wandering around it's a gronkfest. The snakes (also on the balcony) cant hear them but they can see them. (what sort of rats are those?) 

- - - Updated - - -



CaptainRatbag said:


> Yes, he lives in the potplant, inside the hollow stake that holds it up :lol:
> 
> Still have all the coastals visiting, A yellow and black monitor, Kangaroos all over the lawn, owls and Kookeburras on the clothesline (owls at night/Kookas daytime) and now have a couple of northern brown bandicoots that come up to the rat shed and eat the scraps :lol: like a zoo up here......
> 
> So, for $20 you can come up.... I'll even let you handle my snake :shock: (or not?) Bbwwwwahahahahahehehehe



Sounds like fun Captain, we may pop in one day.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Oct 11, 2012)

Ok, one his head is pointing straight up..... the other he is a bit limp.... sorry about that :shock::lol: and one he is sticking straight out. From February, he is a bit bigger now


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 11, 2012)

my house is a bit like a zoo 3 cats 2 dogs 2 Indian ringnecks 2 rainbow lorris 7 chickens 1 windora stimmie 1 spotted 1 blue tongue and fish   

Cathy


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Oct 11, 2012)

And a pinkie looking at your avatar :lol:


----------



## BIGBANG (Oct 11, 2012)

hey ratbag play him some music, this little fella used to come sit on the ipod player every night when i was at my brother in Texas QLD.



they like 8 month pregnant belly's to.............missus will kill me for this one found this one on a rip to Darwin in december last year


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 11, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> And a pinkie looking at your avatar :lol:



shes more of a fuzzie now ;-) got a pinkie on the way tho 

Cathy


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Oct 11, 2012)

That will teach you to play with snakes 

Congrats  when is the new litter due?


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 11, 2012)

March 20 yeah those damn spitting cobras 

Cathy
once the damage is done they seem to disappear even after a year of having them in your garden


----------



## yeahbutno (Oct 12, 2012)

Mine love music too, they all love to sing along

- ybn


----------

